# javac wird nicht nicht gefunden



## Pablo79 (13. Jul 2007)

Hi ihr,

bin totaler Java Noob, habe eine Startdatei mit der Main Methode in Form einer *.java Datei.

Will daraus jetzt eine *.class Datei machen. Dazu sollte doch das Programm javac dienen.

Habe das aktuelle JDK 1.6 Update 2 installiert.

c:\javac start.java -> geht nicht! 

Gruß
-Pablo


----------



## Murray (13. Jul 2007)

Das "c:\" gibst du nicht wirklich ein, oder?

Wie sind die Umgebungsvariablen PATH und JAVA_HOME gesetzt?


----------



## Guest (13. Jul 2007)

nein, habe jetzt mein Java JDK in den Systempath eingetragen, jetzt läufts!


----------



## SlaterB (13. Jul 2007)

prüfe, ob javac überhaupt im bin Verzeichnis der Java-Installation vorhanden ist

lies mal
http://www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/java-install.htm

versuche
"9. Einige Anwendungen erwarten korrekt gesetzte Umgebungsvariablen (Environment-Variablen)"
zu verstehen
(Hinweise zum Programm Ant kannst du ignorieren)


----------



## Felix_85 (16. Jul 2007)

Guten Tag,

ich komme mit Java bzw. der Eingabeaufforderung noch nicht ganz klar! Wenn ich javac eingeben möchte, muss das ja einfach nur "c:\>javac" sein. Jedoch habe ich das Problem, dass bei mir hinter dem "c:\>" "Dokumente und Einstellungen" steht! Was muss ich machen um einfach "c:\>" in der EA zu bekommen?

Gruß Felix


----------



## Murray (16. Jul 2007)

Das "Dokumente und Einstellungen" darf da ruhig stehe; das bedeutet nur, dass das Arbeitsverzeichnis, also die Wurzel für relative Dateipfade "c:\Dokumente und Einstellungen" ist. Wenn du das ändern willst, gibt einfach "cd \" und "Enter" ein, dann ist das Arbeitsverzeichnis das Wurzelverzeichnis "c:\".


----------



## Felix_85 (16. Jul 2007)

danke für die Antwort! Jedoch werden mir noch immer nicht die Javatools angezeigt! Habe die Software installiert und den Path bei den Umgebungsvarialen eingegeben! Was kann ich falsch gemacht haben?


----------



## Murray (16. Jul 2007)

Gib mal an der Konsole einfach PATH plus Enter ein. Taucht in der dann ausgegebenen Liste das bin-Unterverzeichnis des JDKs auf?


----------



## Felix_85 (16. Jul 2007)

ja es taucht auf! oder sehe ich das falsch?

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\FeLa>Path
PATH=C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem;C:\Programme\QuickT
ime\QTSystem;C:\Compiler\Java\jdk1.6.0\bin


----------



## SlaterB (16. Jul 2007)

funktioniert denn nun javac, ja oder nein,
da waren wir doch schon mal,

wenn es gefunden wird, was verstehst du weiterhin unter 'Jedoch werden mir noch immer nicht die Javatools angezeigt'?


----------



## Murray (16. Jul 2007)

Mach mal
dir c:\compiler\java\jdk1.6.0\bin


----------



## Felix_85 (16. Jul 2007)

zu Murray:
wenn ich "dir..." eingebe bekomme ich eine Liste! Aber warum "javac" nicht funktioniert! Irgendwie komisch! 
Kannst Du denn mit Java programmieren? Wenn ja; wo bzw. wie? Eclipse?

zu SlaterB:
Hallo,
Mein Wortlaut "Jedoch werden mir noch immer nicht die Javatools angezeigt" war wirklich zu undeutig! Fakt ist: Bei der Eingabe von "javac" Erscheint nur, dass es diese Datei usw. in dieser Form nicht gibt! Kennst Du das Problem auch?
Gruß


----------



## SlaterB (16. Jul 2007)

gibt es javac nicht oder die Datei die du kompilieren willst?

und was genau ist nun mit
> nein, habe jetzt mein Java JDK in den Systempath eingetragen, jetzt läufts!
vom 13.7.?

funktioniert javac von dem bin-Verzeichnis aus?
Schreibweise der Oberverzeichnisse richtig?

funktioniert von C:\ aus der Aufruf
Compiler\java\jdk1.6.0\bin\javac Dateiname.java
?
(Pfad genau kopieren, nicht autovervollständigen-lassen, dann wirds wieder der andere Pfad (falls es an der Schreibweise liegt))


falls der Zeilenumbruch in deinem Path schlimmeres bedeutet:
merke dir den alten und erstelle einen neuen kurzen nur mit 
C:\Compiler\Java\jdk1.6.0\bin

Konsolen muss man nach solchen Änderungen schließen und neu aufmachen


----------



## Felix_85 (16. Jul 2007)

Mh! Also ich kompilieren? Ich bin noch nicht so wirklich vertraut mit dem Programmieren!! javac hat meine Konsole aber noch nie erkannt!

Den Text vom 13.07 habe ich nicht verfasst bin heute erst in die Programmierung eingestiegen!!!

zu den anderen Möglichkeiten schreibt ich Dir morgen noch genaueres! Muss leider los!!! Aber wirklich klar komme ich insgesamt noch nicht! Weiß auch nicht wie man ein geschriebenes Programm eine Maske verpasst usw.! Habe Eclipse! Kennst Du das? Bist du vertraut mit Java 6?

Schönen Abend noch

Gruß Felix


----------



## SlaterB (16. Jul 2007)

ach ja, Felix_85 != Pablo79 

ich bin vertraut, ja


----------



## Murray (16. Jul 2007)

Felix_85 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> zu Murray:
> wenn ich "dir..." eingebe bekomme ich eine Liste! Aber warum "javac" nicht funktioniert!



Interessant wäre, ob javac.exe in dieser Liste enthalten ist...

Wenn du an der Konsole einfach nur javac eingibst (also ohne weitere Argumente): welche Fehlermeldung kommt da genau?


----------



## Felix_85 (17. Jul 2007)

Guten Morgen,

so habe jetzt erst mal mein bin-Verzeichnis nach "javac" abgesucht und festgestllt, dass diese Datei dort nicht existiert! Diese müsste doch eigentlich dort sein oder? Muss ich vielleicht zusätzlich noch ein Programm installieren?

Da "javac" im bin-Verzeichnis nicht vorhanden ist funktioniert auch nicht die Abfrage "Compiler\java\jdk1.6.0\bin\javac Dateiname.java"! Also mit "java" am Ende funktioniert es schon!

Wie bekomme ich denn jetzt diese javac-Datei? 

Ach ja, und wie programmierst du? Eclipse, nur mit der Konsole oder ganz anders?

Gruß


----------



## Felix_85 (17. Jul 2007)

Morgen Murray,

"javac" habe ich gerade in der Liste vergeblich gesucht! Weiß auch nicht warum die Datei nicht in dem bin-Verzeichnis ist! Weiß du was das für Folgen für mich hat?

Gruß


----------



## SlaterB (17. Jul 2007)

evtl. hast du nur eine JRE, nur eine Runtime Environment, eine Ablaufumgebung installiert,

wie heißt deine Installationsdatei?
wie groß?
woher?


----------



## Murray (17. Jul 2007)

Felix_85 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> so habe jetzt erst mal mein bin-Verzeichnis nach "javac" abgesucht und festgestllt, dass diese Datei dort nicht existiert! Diese müsste doch eigentlich dort sein oder? Muss ich vielleicht zusätzlich noch ein Programm installieren?
> 
> Da "javac" im bin-Verzeichnis nicht vorhanden ist funktioniert auch nicht die Abfrage "Compiler\java\jdk1.6.0\bin\javac Dateiname.java"! Also mit "java" am Ende funktioniert es schon!



javac.exe muss beim JDK dabei sein. Bei der JRE ist die Datei nicht dabei, aber der Pfad sieht ja so aus, als hättest du wirklich das JDK  und nicht nur die JRE installiert. Oder hast du die JRE installiert und das Verzeichnis dann manuell umbenannt? Vielleicht hast du die Exe auch aus Versehen gelöscht - auf jeden Fall würde ich dir empfehlen, das JDK noch einmal neu zu installieren.



			
				Felix_85 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ach ja, und wie programmierst du? Eclipse, nur mit der Konsole oder ganz anders?


Normalerweise mit Eclipse, allerdings sollte man m.E. zunächst in der Lage sein, von der Kommandozeile aus seine Klassen zu übersetzen, bevor man eine IDE benutzt - so versteht man die Grundlagen besser und hat weniger Probleme, wenn man mal gezwungen ist, mit einer anderen (oder auch ganz ohne) IDE zu arbeiten.


----------



## Felix_85 (17. Jul 2007)

Also meine Installationsdatei kommt vom Komednium Java 6! Sie ist ca 300 MB groß und soll alles haben!
ICh habe eine jdk.1.6.0 Datei! Wenn Du das meinst!!!
Fehlt da was? Irgendwie komme ich nicht wirklich voran! Auch nicht bei dieser Classpath Umstellung! Hast du das auch gemacht bei den Umgebungsvariabelen?


----------



## Felix_85 (17. Jul 2007)

ich glaube ich installiere das nochmals! 

Studierst du das? Oder warum weißt du das alles?


----------



## Murray (17. Jul 2007)

Felix_85 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also meine Installationsdatei kommt vom Komednium Java 6! Sie ist ca 300 MB groß und soll alles haben!


Das sagt mir nichts.

Die Installationsdatei sollte von Sun bzw. Javasoft kommen - dann ist wirklich alles dabei.


----------



## Murray (17. Jul 2007)

Felix_85 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Studierst du das? Oder warum weißt du das alles?


Falls du mich meinst: ich studiere schon ein paar Jahre nicht mehr  :wink:


----------



## Felix_85 (17. Jul 2007)

was hast du denn studiert?


----------



## Murray (17. Jul 2007)

Felix_85 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was hast du denn studiert?


Informationstechnik - aber wir sollten beim Thema bleiben; schließlich steht dieser Thread nicht in der Plauderecke...


----------



## Felix_85 (17. Jul 2007)

Ich habe javac!!!!! Endlich!!!!! Aber was bringt mir das?


----------



## SlaterB (17. Jul 2007)

http://www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/java-install.htm


----------



## Felix_85 (17. Jul 2007)

ja das stimmt....so wie gesagt....es klappt jetzt...


----------



## Murray (17. Jul 2007)

Felix_85 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe javac!!!!! Endlich!!!!! Aber was bringt mir das?


Hättest du dich das nicht fragen sollen, bevor du angefangen hast, das JDK zu installieren? Normalerweise macht man das doch, weil man Java-Klassen  übersetzen will  ???:L


----------



## Felix_85 (17. Jul 2007)

hey
kennst du dich mit der Classpathvariabele aus? Ich weiß nicht genau ob und wie ich dort was eingeben muss? Hast du die Variabele geändert?


----------



## Felix_85 (17. Jul 2007)

Mh ja! Bin aber erst seit gestern in die Programmierung eingestiegen! Und in meinem Buch steht das so beschrieben...
Aber gut dass du Java-Klassen erwähnst! Kannst du mir vielleicht sagen was diese KLassen bewirken und wo ich diese errichten kann?


----------



## SlaterB (17. Jul 2007)

idealerweise gar keinen ClassPath setzen,
das ist für die Anfangsprogramme ausreichend,

ClassPath erst, wenn du externe Libraries einbinden musst und selbst dann vielleicht einfach nur im Kommando selber angeben,
musst du noch nicht kennen


----------



## Felix_85 (17. Jul 2007)

gut zu wissen! Dann gehtß´s erst mal weiter im Buch...


----------

